
Pushing the Limits of Linux Kernel Networking (2015) - wskinner
https://rhelblog.redhat.com/2015/09/29/pushing-the-limits-of-kernel-networking/
======
shaklee3
Good article. A newer one would probably include xdp as well since this was
written before xdp was included in common kernels, especially RHEL's

~~~
tux1968
For anyone else who doesn't know what XDP might refer to, eXpress Data Path :

[https://www.iovisor.org/technology/xdp](https://www.iovisor.org/technology/xdp)

------
judge2020
Related reading from Cloudflare regarding linux ports:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-built-
spectrum/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-built-spectrum/)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821807)

